# Wood Gasification



## getnready (Jan 30, 2012)

Have any of you looked into wood gasification? This is an old technology used to turn solid fules like wood into gas fuels that can be used in combustion engines. Me and a buddy have been looking into it and are thinking about building one. I just wanted to see if anyone else has looked into it...


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I've seen it on TV but never tried it in the real world.


----------



## getnready (Jan 30, 2012)

It doesnt look that hard to make but I am hoping to actually talk with someone who has done it before we start. If it works, it could be a good way to create fuel for heat, lights, cooking or vehicles if TSHTF. You can search for "wood gasification" on youtube and there is a ton of videos on it.


----------



## SlobberToofTigger (Dec 27, 2011)

I have not tried it but have been keeping an eye on these guys
http://victorygasifier.com/

It looks like they have now posted prices (>25k). I am thinking I need to give them a few years to drop the price, work out the kinks and improve their product.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Spend some time searching the net , the system is fairly simple to build, but you loose power because less btu s available in wood gas, still a good thing to know if you want energy independance.


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

On youtube, engineer775 (I think that's the way to spell it) had an old truck w/ a gasifier in the bed of the truck. They've done a couple of conferences and he drives his truck. I don't know anything about engines, but I love learning new things.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I had an old issue of "Mother Earth News" with an article and plans for a wood gasification unit. I will drag the box out and see if I can find it. "IF" I can and if anyone is interested I will scan it and post it.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

If your are searching the net also search producer gas


----------



## TNmedicman (Nov 8, 2009)

I have the plans and have started buying the parts myself. My advice to you is to check your calculations several times on the size to use. You need to know what size the motor is pretty close to exact in CC to do the calculations. Keep us informed on how it goes.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

Davarm said:


> I had an old issue of "Mother Earth News" with an article and plans for a wood gasification unit. I will drag the box out and see if I can find it. "IF" I can and if anyone is interested I will scan it and post it.


I have that same issue of "Mother Earth News", it's out in my freezer shed. Seems to me that the guy that built one had it in the back of a pickup which is probably the only logical way to do it since it's a sizable piece of machinery and you would need a pretty good supply of firewood in order to drive any distance. I have seen pics of cars using coal gasifiers during WWII, I heard they worked pretty good but the thing is that in those days a lot of homes were still heated with coal. Now days coal isn't so widely available other than where coal is mined. Now what I wouldn't mind is to have a natural gas well in my back yard, collect the drip (condensate) and run that in a car prepped for it. On the other hand, living in an area where we are surrounded by forests would give a person a lot of MPC, miles per cord.


----------



## SlobberToofTigger (Dec 27, 2011)

Here is the article from their site.
http://www.motherearthnews.com/Green-Transportation/1981-05-01/Wood-Gas-Truck.aspx


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

While they'd beat the hell out of walking any distance, those gassifiers really hog up the bed of a truck so you'd have to pull a trailer to haul much of anything. Not a big deal, just something to consider.


----------



## getnready (Jan 30, 2012)

it might be nice to run a generator though...


----------



## SlobberToofTigger (Dec 27, 2011)

getnready said:


> it might be nice to run a generator though...


I agree that with current technology this is one of the few technologies that can and does work.

With that said, wood gasification has the same issues as using any other fuel to turn an engine which then generates electricity. Friction steals a good bit of your output so a better solution would be to convert heat energy into electricity directly. It looks like that within the next ten years we will have that technology, This http://www.popsci.com/technology/article/2011-06/new-alloy-can-convert-heat-directly-electricity and a number of other ideas are starting to bear fruit! If we can hold out for long enough those who want to unplug from the grid will be able to and have all the energy they want using a fully renewable resource like wood.


----------



## mpguy18 (Sep 7, 2011)

There's an article in Popular Mechanics Sept 2009, page 83 about a young gent that took the huge FEMA plans and made a portable unit to power his generator to use around the farm. Wanted to start producing these to sell. Followed the gent for a while, and lost track. If anyone has seen plans on this scale, it would be great not only in emergencies, but as a day to day tool around the property.

http://www.popularmechanics.com/home/how-to-plans/woodworking/4329771


----------



## Kenny78 (Jul 12, 2011)

I do plan to invest serious time into making one for at least a generator. Like others have said, research, research, research. A lot of experts(at least they seem to have respect on other boards i read) say that it is an exact science to make one that really works long term. They claim that most of the ones that are on youtube are filter clogging engine fouling hack jobs YMMV

I do hope you document any journey you embark on because I am fascinated by this concept!


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

Kenny78 said:


> I do plan to invest serious time into making one for at least a generator. Like others have said, research, research, research. A lot of experts(at least they seem to have respect on other boards i read) say that it is an exact science to make one that really works long term. They claim that most of the ones that are on youtube are filter clogging engine fouling hack jobs YMMV
> 
> I do hope you document any journey you embark on because I am fascinated by this concept!


 I think that filter clogging was mentioned in the "Mother Earth News" article. When you're dealing with a low fire condition as you are in the wood gasification process then creosote becomes and issue.


----------

